# Aikido Glossary



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2014)

I am not an Aikidoka, but my daughter is and I have been looking for something to explain just what the heck they are talking about in class and I found this.

Aikido Glossary

Wanted to share just in case anyone else needed it and I realize it is very likely not needed by many of the Aikidoka here but for a CMA guy whose youngest REALLY likes Aikido it is rather important...Heck I printed it out and I'm studying it


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL I can see the words but my pronouncing them is a different story. Heck I have trouble with English some times.

A great reference source 

thanks for posting it


----------



## Argus (Aug 23, 2014)

Or you could just study Japanese and have it easy 

I was able to jump into a Karate class once and not get lost in the line drills, thanks to the instructor's mostly intelligible Japanese pronunciation. A few words were mangled beyond my comprehension or best guess, though.

But really, I don't get why more martial artists don't study the native language of their martial art. It takes long enough to become proficient in the art anyway -- you've got plenty of time to study and gain some insight into the language and culture, which will no doubt prove useful. Moreover, from a teaching perspective, I do have to wonder sometimes about how accurately an art has been transmitted if the instructor can't even pronounce the terms intelligibly.

That said, I haven't put that much effort into learning Cantonese despite my interest, so I guess I'm not a good example


----------

